# Jerky Gun Advice



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Currently, I'm using a plastic Nesco jerky gun to process 2+ lbs of jerky each week. Simply, it will not last with this much usage and ground beef jerky has become a staple for us.

I was looking at the Weston Original Jerky Gun and it looked great until I read reviews that said the internal parts were plastic. I looked at Lehmen's and they have no jerky making appliances. Hmmm. What to do?

Is there a jerky gun made without plastic parts? I don't mind paying a decent price for one I will never have to replace (within reason, of course.)

I might even be willing to consider getting a sausage stuffer w/attachment parts for shooting jerky - but again, I am not crazy about plastic and want something that will last indefinately.

We could make our own, I suppose. But we've just moved onto a new property and this year are doing everything for the first time (again.) Garden, fencing, critters, still getting settled, etc.

What do you use?

I would appreciate your thoughts and comments. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We have a "Guide Series" shooter from Gander Mountian. It's made of aluminum and yes the inside parts are metal.Has 2 nozzels and a cleaning brush. Package says it was 49.99.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

7thswan said:


> We have a "Guide Series" shooter from Gander Mountian. It's made of aluminum and yes the inside parts are metal.Has 2 nozzels and a cleaning brush. Package says it was 49.99.


Thanks. I will definately check it out.

From the picture it looks like the handle and nuts are plastic. I can't see the inside mechanisms to know for sure. Multiple reviews say that the threads strip out easily. I will probably give it a look when I get to the store. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have an old Nesco gun, as well as a Cabela's gun. The rod is metal...

I love the capacity of the Cabela's gun - don't have to reload as often!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

DarleneJ said:


> Thanks. I will definately check it out.
> 
> From the picture it looks like the handle and nuts are plastic. I can't see the inside mechanisms to know for sure. Multiple reviews say that the threads strip out easily. I will probably give it a look when I get to the store. Thanks for the input.


The handles are painted metal. I would say,if someone strips the threads out, they are manhandleing and cross threading it. But ya, I'd agree, best to look at it.It also comes with a instruction book that has replacemt parts ava.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

7thswan said:


> The handles are painted metal. I would say,if someone strips the threads out, they are manhandleing and cross threading it. But ya, I'd agree, best to look at it.It also comes with a instruction book that has replacemt parts ava.


Oh, okay. I get it. I will definately check this one out!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

look at lem


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Just for future reference I purchased the jerky gun from Gander Mtn. The nuts that hold the end on are made out of a rubberized type of material (nylon/rubber??) Much more sturdy than the plastic nesco jerky shooter I had where the end kept popping off when I tried to shoot the jerky.

The operation felt very smooth and it seemed to be much stronger overall.

I think 7thswan is right about people stripping the nuts. I can see that it might be a problem if the tube is overfilled and the nuts are going on crooked, otherwise, it appears to be a non-issue.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Best of Jerkey makeing Luck! Now for makeing your own spice mixes....


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

7thswan said:


> Best of Jerkey makeing Luck! Now for makeing your own spice mixes....


I've been doing that for awhile.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

DarleneJ said:


> I've been doing that for awhile.


Good, me too. Those packages from the store just seem so expensive.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cabela's Jerky baster 5000!!


----------

